# Snake ID - New to Oz



## schopier (Aug 8, 2017)

Just moved to Sydney from the States, so any details would be lovely. Found this little fella on the southward-facing bluffs just east of Boat Harbour, near Kamay Botany Bay National Park last weekend. Very small; sat motionless for at least 15 minutes. More questions for you to come I'm sure.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't know much about wild snakes apart from pythons

don't trust anything you don't know especially I. Australia or you will end up in hospital


----------



## schopier (Aug 8, 2017)

I appreciate the concern. I have a 600mm lens with teleconverter and treat all wildlife here with the caution it deserves.



Bl69aze said:


> I don't know much about wild snakes apart from pythons
> 
> Butttt to me that looks like a brown snake and I probably wouldn't be sitting with it :s
> 
> Again i don't really know but don't trust anything you don't know especially I. Australia or you will end up in hospital


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 8, 2017)

Hard to be sure from that angle and I don't know a lot about them but maybe not a snake and in fact a legless lizard? Ear opening is visible?


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 8, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Hard to tell from that angle but maybe not a snake and in fact a legless lizard?


That is actually Avery good point :O now that I look at it, the head and mouth does look like that of one

It's annoying that one piece of grass has blocked the exact area an ear would be 


What is that lifted scales under the mouth? Can't be tail if it's a leg less lizard as you can see the body go away in bottom left


----------



## baker (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a common scaly foot (Pygopus lepidopodus). It's actually a species of legless lizard and not a snake.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 8, 2017)

Just beat me to it, Cameron. Nice shot too, schopier.


----------



## schopier (Aug 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> That is actually Avery good point :O now that I look at it, the head and mouth does look like that of one
> 
> It's annoying that one piece of grass has blocked the exact area an ear would be
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info everyone. Is the indentation behind the head in this shot the "ear opening" you're referring to?


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 8, 2017)

schopier said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone. Is the indentation behind the head in this shot the "ear opening" you're referring to?



Sure is!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> …It's annoying that one piece of grass has blocked the exact area an ear would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ear opening is located further back than you expect. It is to the left of the dry leaf blade that is near the eye. Under magnification one can see the difference between the line of dark scales and the shadow cast by the ear aperture. Following is link to a photo that shows just how far back the ear aperture is: http://www.wildlifeqld.com.au/images/Lizards/Scaly-foot/Scaly-foot-003.jpg

@schopier: note the broad fleshy tongue, which is another of the distinguishing features between these lizards and snakes. The front of the tongue is notched to fit into the paired Jacobson’s organ in the roof of the mouth – similar function to snakes with their highly forked tongues.

Bl69aze,* t*he lifted scales you refer to are the hind limb flaps.



Bl69aze said:


> …It's annoying that one piece of grass has blocked the exact area an ear would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ear opening is located further back than you expect. It is to the left of the dry leaf blade that is near the eye. Under magnification one can see the difference between the line of dark scales and the shadow cast by the ear aperture. Following is link to a photo that shows just how far back the ear aperture is: http://www.wildlifeqld.com.au/images/Lizards/Scaly-foot/Scaly-foot-003.jpg

@schopier: note the broad fleshy tongue, which is another of the distinguishing features between these lizards and snakes. The front of the tongue is notched to fit into the paired Jacobson’s organ in the roof of the mouth – similar function to snakes with their highly forked tongues.

Bl69aze,* t*he lifted scales you refer to are the hind limb flaps.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 28, 2017)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The ear opening is located further back than you expect. It is to the left of the dry leaf blade that is near the eye. Under magnification one can see the difference between the line of dark scales and the shadow cast by the ear aperture. Following is link to a photo that shows just how far back the ear aperture is: http://www.wildlifeqld.com.au/images/Lizards/Scaly-foot/Scaly-foot-003.jpg
> 
> @schopier: note the broad fleshy tongue, which is another of the distinguishing features between these lizards and snakes. The front of the tongue is notched to fit into the paired Jacobson’s organ in the roof of the mouth – similar function to snakes with their highly forked tongues.
> 
> ...


I see the hole "dent" now  don't know why I didn't notice it earlier


----------

